# Seiko Vs Citizen



## phil hill

I'm looking for a 'divers' watch. So many to choose from but Seiko and Citizen seem to do loads. Any views on which are best?


----------



## jizzle

Its personal choice at the end of the day, personally i prefer Seiko Divers, they seem more "solid" and i thought the bracelets were of better quality. I used to have Seiko Divers #SKX009K2 (Pepsi Bezel) on Jubilee Bracelet, the watch was heavy at first, but i soon got used to it, the bracelet was very comfortable too, i couldn't fault the watch!! But unfortinately someone stole it from my gym bag!! :thumbsdown: - would definately have another though. See if you can try a few one, to get a feel for the one you like!!


----------



## phil hill

jizzle said:


> Its personal choice at the end of the day, personally i prefer Seiko Divers, they seem more "solid" and i thought the bracelets were of better quality. I used to have Seiko Divers #SKX009K2 (Pepsi Bezel) on Jubilee Bracelet, the watch was heavy at first, but i soon got used to it, the bracelet was very comfortable too, i couldn't fault the watch!! But unfortinately someone stole it from my gym bag!! :thumbsdown: - would definately have another though. See if you can try a few one, to get a feel for the one you like!!


Thanks for your comment. Problem is I've been looking on the net so don't get a feel for them. Looks like bets advice is to get off my backside and visit some shops - then hunt round for best price. Cheers


----------



## jizzle

Unfortinately there aren't an awful lot of places (in Gloucestershire anyway!!) that sell Seiko Divers, but after trying a few Citizens on, and a few Seikos I decided on the Seiko!! Also reading forums, and reading reviews/other peoples opinions helped me to choose!! I really like the look of Seiko "Monsters" but i have never actually tried one on!! But I got my Seiko from Amazon, and i paid Â£180 (included P&P!!) and it was worth every penny!! :thumbup:

Good Luck with your search!! 

Jizzle


----------



## citizenhell

phil hill said:


> I'm looking for a 'divers' watch. So many to choose from but Seiko and Citizen seem to do loads. Any views on which are best?


I'm biased as I've got a Citizen, but have a look on the Citizen website. They have some stunning looking pro diver watches 200-300m WR. Some have depth gauges & most are ecodrive - so no battery changes. Once you spot one, hunt around as the prices on the website can usually be bettered without too many problems. Personal favourite is the one with blue markers, but naturally it's the most expensive at Â£400+ which is a bit rich for me at present even if I could find it a bit cheaper!

Happy hunting.


----------



## clockworks

Automatic or quartz?

If you want an auto, Seiko have a lot more models to choose from. The cheaper models (SKX031/3 or SKX007/9) are excellent value for money, and will give years of reliable service. Nothing wrong with Citizen autos, but the choice of styles and price points is much smaller.

For quartz, I'd go with Citizen. Their eco-drive system is a more elegant solution to the battery-changing problem that Seiko's kinetic.

Neither company makes a bad watch, so go for the style you prefer.


----------



## Guest

If you can be bothered to change the rechargeable battery every five or six years, then get a Seiko.

My Kinetic diver spent every day on my wrist for ten years before I started collecting watches and put it into rotation with the others.

It has survived road accidents, the sea, international plane travel, baking California heat, and temperatures of minus twenty degrees Celsius in Poland ...all without any problems.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stinch

If looking for Quartz I think Citizen's Eco Drive is the way. If looking for Auto in my experience Citizen's 8200 is a better and more accurate movement than Seiko's 7s26. If you go for a Seiko (who do have a larger range) try and buy one actually made in Japan, they tend to be a little more expensive but in my recent experience with a Seiko SKX013 there can be build (assembly) quality issues with some Seikos assembled outside of Japan. This is of course just my own opinion but I've had several of both manufacturers watches and I was recently after a midsize 200m auto diver for daily use and found the Citizen NY2300 to be much better than the Seiko SKX013 and was two thirds of the price.

Roger


----------



## thinus

omeg seamaster fftopic2:


----------



## Redwolf

I have recently been looking to buy a Seiko diver because I love the way they look, but I want a vintage one like mid 80's.


----------



## Phillionaire

I'd go a citizen, but then I always say that. :thumbsup:

Less popular, less bidding wars on the evilbay if yer lookin' there, great watches at good prices

Either way you choose you'll be sure of a good watch, or just buy one of each


----------



## Kutusov

The Citizen NY0040 is an amazing watch for the money and you can usually get one for less than a Seiko 007. That's entry-model range. Monsters aren't also that hard to get for a similar price.

After that, Seiko FTW in automatic movements. Citizen for their quartz Eco-Drives like other people said (Zilas, Orcas, etc)

BTW, I think I'll be having a NY0054 black-dialled arriving in a few hours!! k:

I'll be p***ed if the postie is going to make me wait until Monday!!


----------

